# First haul of 2011 - MAC Cham pale



## geeko (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, at first i was planning to get only the 2 special reserve highlight powders ...but i ended up with 3 more items by the time i left the mac store

  	So here's my haul from cham pale:
  	Rose ole & Chez chez lame special reserve highlighting powders
  	Dangerous cuvee & Chilled on ice paintpots
  	Bubble lounge lipgelee


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 5, 2011)

Great haul! I ended up waiting too long to purchase from the Champale collection that I missed  Bubble lounge and Dangerous cuvee. Oh well maybe next time. I did end up buying things from all 4 collections though


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome haul~I love the lipgloss!


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 5, 2011)

Great haul. I'm still going back and forth about Chez Chez Lame.


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Jan 5, 2011)

How do you feel about the Chez chez lame highlighter? It's definitely on my to-buy list!


----------



## geeko (Jan 6, 2011)

I kinda like the chez chez lame highlighter. It has a subtle hint of pale gold color to it and is non frosty nor glittery.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have been reluctant to buy it because temptalia says its a lot like albatross. I have albatross and love it. I like the look of chez chez lame. I don't want to buy duplicate products but since I do like albatross I'm thinking I may just keep chez chez lame as a back up. Don't know. Again, I want it and I'm trying to justify buying it.


----------



## singer92286 (Jan 7, 2011)

love those paint pots!! great haul!!!


----------



## MACloveSHANEL (Jan 7, 2011)

great haul 
  	as for me I got chez chez lame (love it), luxure lipgelee, i get no kick eye kohl, soiree laquer and fix+ lavender.
  	I was "iffy" on the dangerous curvee! is it a must have? cause everyone's raving about it lol


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 8, 2011)

Awseome haul! I have Dangerous Cuvee and Bubble Lounge. Both are gorgeous! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## geeko (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks babes...i went back and got 2 more items from cham pale - Luxure lipgelee and vintage selection paintpot plus all 4 ccbs from Stylishly Yours.

  	I am officially broke for january! Sighs


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 10, 2011)

Great haull, enjoy it..


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice Haul!!!

  	I got the Chilled on Ice paint pot and I love it. Ill be using it a lot during the summer


----------



## obeyDita (Jan 12, 2011)

I was looking forward to the Dangerous Cuvee PP so much, but I was very disappointed with it. It has too much fallout and it's very sheer. I was hoping that I could use it on it's own, but because of the fallout I decided that it's not for me.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got dangerous cuvee and let me pop but had to return them. There was a lot of fall out and the glitter irritated my eyes really bad. They were swollen for two days. I returned them and got more shadows from peacocky.


----------



## makeupgirlie (Jan 18, 2011)

great haul!


----------



## imaht1 (Jan 20, 2011)

ooh i want these now! great haul!!


----------



## regru (Feb 25, 2011)

great haul!!!!


----------

